# 300kg front squat



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

That was a great lift front squat as well


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great lift


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

thats crazy strength!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Did it easy as well! Would rather he had a spotter though just in case!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG...

That was amazing!

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

nice


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Fuking awsome


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome strength.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Mikhael Koklev - can do a 400kgs deadlift and a one handed 110kgs snatch.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> Mikhael Koklev - can do a 400kgs deadlift and *a one handed 110kgs snatch.*


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

MXD said:


>


BELIEVE!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol - madness!

I do like the single arm db snatch variation, they hammer your traps.


----------



## MikeDiesel (Apr 11, 2008)

Lift mg:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG, that is incredable, wow.......That one handed snatch is crazy too.


----------



## Thauruz (May 23, 2008)

darmn

No comment from my side, just to heavy work for me


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Brutal, i have a hard enough time doing 100k front squats.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

animal!


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome lifting , the one hand snatch was insane


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

WOW animal is the word!


----------



## bigdeadweight (Jul 4, 2008)

That is strong!!! And it looked so easy as he stepped back with it.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

is front squat easier on the back?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

paulo said:


> is front squat easier on the back?


No way, much harder


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely insane


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Mikhael Koklev - can do a 400kgs deadlift and a one handed 110kgs snatch.

WHATS A 110 KG SNATCH?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

offo said:


> Mikhael Koklev - can do a 400kgs deadlift and a one handed 110kgs snatch.
> 
> WHATS A 110 KG SNATCH?


That is exceptionally impressive in my book.

I cant even do a two handed snatch with that.

Well, if my life depended on it, I guess I could, but id hurt something......lol


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

there you go hacks incase you ain't seen it, is amazing






Jonesy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG, the bar speed is crazy, that is more than I can do with two hands.....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

awesome.

i bet he wouldnt drop that bar on the floor like that in his bedroom.


----------

